# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Steps from deck onto pavers.

## Sir Stinkalot

I need advise on the best approach to install steps from a deck onto pavers. 
I have completed my deck and all is well there.
We have the paving guy coming in next week or so but I need to sort out how to install the steps from the deck down onto the pavers. I haven't done this yet as I am unsure of the finished height of the pavers. 
I was thinking that I could get the paving done, and then when the levels have been established construct the steps that bolt onto the deck and then have the ends sitting on top of the pavers with a thick rubber foot. There will only be a few steps as the deck is less than 1m off the ground. 
Will this work?

----------


## Dion N

Well I would be a bit cautious about using the pavers as a support for the base of your staircase. I'd want to be really sure that the pavers were not going to subside or move about, especially when the paving gets wet. What sore of stringers are you using, timber or steel?

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

Dion, 
I was thinking about timber stringers. 
The pavers are thicker than normal ..... 60mm from memory. They are excess stock from Colonial Stadium so they should be fairly stable. I was thinking of connecting the top of the stairs to the decking and just rest the bottom of the stringers on the pavers. 
The other option may be to pick up a few pavers to concrete the stringers in and then relay the pavers again. The only problem may be the need to cut the pavers before relaying.

----------


## Dion N

I guess that my concern is that if the base you have laid the pavers on compacts over time, the stairs will sag a bit and place extra stress on the screws or bolts holding the top of the stairs to the deck. 
Still, if you have a properly compacted base for the pavers it should be OK. I guess that embedding the stringers into the base material will increase your risk of moisture, rot or termites.

----------


## julianx

If you're going with all timber stairs, generally the bottom tread sits on two short concrete or timber stumps(with ant caps),  the bottom of stringers then sit on this tread.
If you don't know the finished height of the pavers then doing the stairs after might be the way to go, one advantage will be you should be able to set out the flight to get even rises.
Pavers are easy to cut with an angle ginder diamond blade and good dust mask.

----------


## JDub

Just did mine the same way, straight onto the top of the pavers, stairs bolted to the deck framing using gal angles.  Im not concerned about the pavers sinking.

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

Thanks JDub 
It is good to see that it has been tried before ..... as for tested yours still looks green  :Biggrin:   
Any chance of some close up shots of the connection with the deck and the pavers?

----------


## JDub

> Thanks JDub 
> It is good to see that it has been tried before ..... as for tested yours still looks green   
> Any chance of some close up shots of the connection with the deck and the pavers?

  Come on its been up for four weeks, how much testing to you need?  :Wink:  LOL 
oh and BTW they have been painted now so it aint green  :Cool:   
There is no connection, just sits flush on top of the pavers (I painted the underside with solarguard first to give it a bit of added protection), no fixing except the brackets that connect the stairs to the deck framing.

----------

